# A fun day in Destin



## Flyman1

Big bluefish were hungry today!! Had to fight some rough waves and wind but it was worth it!!


----------



## Chris V

That is one hell of a bluefish! It's rare to see them that big in the gulf


----------



## Flyman1

Yes...I agree...I caught 2 big bruisers...never seen any that big before...jumped like a tarpon!! Been a while since I've seen my backing!


----------



## Snatch it

Holy moly!


----------



## marmidor

Whoa!!!


----------



## Flyman1

Here's the other one....


----------



## marmidor




----------



## Flyman1

Thanks for fixing the pic!


----------



## marmidor

Flyman1 said:


> Thanks for fixing the pic!


No problem brother! Congrats on those two pigs!!


----------



## flukedaddy

Saweeeet. Dam those are the biggest blues I have seen around here. Nice catch on the fly.


----------



## Chapman5011

All the blues I have ever caught have always been the same size. No bigger or smaller than the last ten I caught. 
Nice fish. I know how a two or three pounder fights. I bet that fish pulled some line.


----------



## Chris V

Details dude. What fly did you catch those choppers on?


----------



## timeflies

holy crap. That is a beast


----------



## FlyLipps

Congratulations on a nice and rare catch here in the Gulf. When I first moved to Pensacola in 1988 there were schools of big blues, just like the ones you caught, all 10-15 plus pounds, and ready to eat anything put in front of them. They would daisy chain,6-8 in a school, just a few feet off shore. Were here for a couple of great months and then gone. I must have caught over fifty that year, it was incredible, great fight with lots of aerobatics. However this was before I got into fly fishing, never saw the likes of that here again. Would love to have had a shot at them on the fly. Maybe yours is a sign of good things to come. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Flyman1

Got em on a yellow and white deceiver.tied on a #2 hook..8 weight RPLXI...saw a group of em...waded out and got my ass kicked by the waves but manage to get a few cast off and boom....knuckle buster...both got me in the backing...thought they were jacks and lost three good flies till I put on some wire...


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury

Damn those are big!!! I've never seen any that big in the gulf. I've caught 6-7 lb ones and they put up a hell of fight, but yours are monsters. One that size could take a finger in one chomp!!!


----------



## Tobiwan

Wow I bet that was a blast. I got into some 5lbers last year and they fight like the devil I can't imagine what one of those giants is like. Good job :thumbsup:


----------



## salt-life

Those are some bigguns for sure! I caught an 8 pounder and countless 5 pounders in the back of the destin harbor last year but nothing that big!


----------



## DAWGONIT

Pretty work.
They remind me of hometown Chesapeake Bay and Mid-Atlantic choppers caught during Striped Bass season.
Thanks for sharing & catch 'em up.


----------



## fishheadspin

i caught one about 30 years ago off the old her majesty party boat that was that size. i was like 8 years old then but that is the biggest one i have seen in the gulf since then....


----------



## wtbfishin

Wowee bet that was fun!!, I know I've enjoyed every Blue I've caught, they didn't give up easy and they were runts next to those BA Blues ! :thumbsup:

PS that is some great crab trap bait :yes:.


----------



## ThaFish

Holy... Never seen blues anywhere close to that big here! Those are some monsters, bet they were fun as hell on the fly. Nice catches man!


----------



## deltacreekflies

one fish two fish red fish giant bluefish


----------



## BlaineAtk

Wirelessly posted

Nice fish! I don't think I have ever seen any while diving the jetties or shoreline out there. Would be nice though! Good job!


----------



## CaptainClif.com

WOW, Ive waited a long time to see that. In the 80's, when I was a kid, fishing the Alabama state pier, for one season they, giant blues came through that bigtime with many that size. Since I started fly fishing in the early 90's, Ive been hoping waiting and wishing they (giants) would revisit. If they do I'll be ready. May have actually been late 70's when that was.


----------



## CaptainClif.com

OK, maybe it was in the 80's. It was awhile back.


----------



## Flyman1

on 4-22 and 4-23 they were there..I haven't been back down...haven't seen any other reports..but I'm hoping...it was a little strange though...they were hanging out on one big flat on holiday isle... ( 1/2 mile in either direction and nothing)...two big daisy chains on either side of the flat right at the edge...then big loners were in and out...coming down again on the 18th...hopefully they will be there, and have invited some friends!


----------



## fishheadspin

a huge one was caught off of Navarre a few days back..seems like i saw one other report of huge blues being caught. They are still around i guess...


----------

